# Need Help to Replace Casio Watch Battery



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have usually had no problems in replacing digital watch batteries. However, my Casio #2587 (similar to 2406 and 2583) Wave Ceptor watch has me stumped. The CR1620 battery is held down by a very thin metal plate that covers most of the back of the watch and appears to be clipped to the body of the watch by four ears that are part of the plate (each ear is on the perimeter of the plate and at 90 degrees to the plate). I wonder if there is some release mechanism to free this plate or does one forcibly unsnap the plate (and, if so, is there a specific ear that should be unsnapped first?). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Wolf,

I think you mean the battery lock (I hope you do). You can release the lock by using a very thin pin (those things that women use yo sew clothes with). There is a little notch you need to pul the lip over and the battery lock will jump open.

Maybe this page will help you. I understand that most Casio's use the same techniques.

Good Luck,

Sjors


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks sjors for your rapid reply. The thing is, that very thin "plate" I describe in my Casio, is a single piece of metal (holding down the battery and making contact with it's positive side). The plate has some cutouts in it, but it is certain that the entire plate must be removed to get at the battery. I am just afraid to try to snap the plate away from the body of the watch without knowing which of the four ears to pull on first! I'll see if I can take a photo of this and post it here Ken


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Goodmorning Ken,

I think it's the type of battery lock that is locked on two sides (I've seen them before in older G-Shock types). You got to unlock both sides, but the procedure is the same. Placing a photo would be very effective I think, because I can only guess what you see. If you have a digital camera, try to make a macro and post it here. If you don't trust it get your watch to a Casio Service centre...

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope these will get you to pictures of my watch. The four "ears" I mentioned each clip to the side of the body of the watch and each is a switch for either the Light, Start, Mode or Receive function.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b131/wilyoffy/DSCN0041.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b131/wilyoffy/DSCN0040.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b131/wilyoffy/DSCN0037.jpg

I am persisting in this since I have the watch apart, I already have the new battery and for future reference. This watch must be different from most Casios, huh?


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Wolf,

Doesn't look too different from a G-Shock module. Lift the lock with a needle or pin at the point shown by the arrow.










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sjors, are you saying that the piece laying directly on the battery has enough elasticity that it can be lifted off of the battery and that it will return to position after inserting the new battery (in other words, it can be bent upwards far enough to remove and replace the battery)? 

I keep getting confused, I think, by the word "lock". Thanks for sticking with me on this.


----------



## dw5600 (Feb 19, 2006)

wolf01 said:


> Sjors, are you saying that the piece laying directly on the battery has enough elasticity that it can be lifted off of the battery and that it will return to position after inserting the new battery (in other words, it can be bent upwards far enough to remove and replace the battery)?
> 
> I keep getting confused, I think, by the word "lock". Thanks for sticking with me on this.


Yes, you shouldn't have to lift this clip very high to get the battery out. It will go back down and lock. Just don't twist it or anything,lift it straight up only as far as you need to remove the battery. Don't forget to ac. the watch once the battery is in place. If you wanna have some real fun try one of these: Oder casio alarm/chrono such as a158,f84w,f91w just to name a few. Done so many,I can do them in my sleep.


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to be so obtuse dw5600, but is the "lock" the black square between the two metal prongs with a hole in it's center ? If so, should I lift up on that or push in on it or what ? So far, I haven't seemed to be able to make it budge at all.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

wolf01 said:


> Sjors, are you saying that the piece laying directly on the battery has enough elasticity that it can be lifted off of the battery and that it will return to position after inserting the new battery (in other words, it can be bent upwards far enough to remove and replace the battery)?
> 
> I keep getting confused, I think, by the word "lock". Thanks for sticking with me on this.


Hi Wolf,

Sorry for the late reply. Yes you can bend it a little, just enough to pop up the battery, like in my picture.










Don't forget to reset the watch. More complex modules might fail direct or after a while if not reset.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

wolf01 said:


> Sorry to be so obtuse dw5600, but is the "lock" the black square between the two metal prongs with a hole in it's center ? If so, should I lift up on that or push in on it or what ? So far, I haven't seemed to be able to make it budge at all.


Should I be trying to lift the metal piece up off of the black plastic piece, or does the black plastic piece itself rise to release the metal piece ?


----------



## carrot (Feb 13, 2006)

Arrrghhh...this is a lot easier than you think.

Look at the picture sjors has placed the red arrow on.

The tip of the arrow is on a black rectangular hole/shadow.

Use a pin or sewing needle, point first into this hole i.e. straight into the picture on the pc screen.

Then move the top of the needle left and the spring clip will twang upwards (out of the picture)

Lift that edge of the battery (pry it up carefully with the needle) and slide it out of the recess.

slip the new battery in the same way then press the clip back down till it latches.

You are only bending the battery clip up by 20 to 30 degrees, don't try 90 degrees or it will never be the same again!!!

Does this help? You will die when you discover how easy this is, I expect I could fit a new battery to that module in about 10 seconds max...

regards, Carrot


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

Greetings ALL,
I know Sjors great site provides info for this topic, but if there ever was a push pin topic it was this. Is it not done so as to avoid any irrate voided warranty complaints? Obviously a disclaimer is necessary. Thanks you. Just my 0.02:thanks


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Wolf,

Like carrot says, check the lat pic I posted. The battery almost releases itself here. Only needs to pull up the lock for a few mm, just to slip the battery under the lip of the lock. I think 10 seconds is a bit fast, a battery could be changed in 30 secs easily...

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Sam (Feb 10, 2006)

Sjors said:


> Don't forget to reset the watch. More complex modules might fail direct or after a while if not reset.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Just curious, but what do you mean exactly by "reset the watch"? How do you do that? :think:


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

sam said:


> Just curious, but what do you mean exactly by "reset the watch"? How do you do that? :think:




Hi Sam,

The resetting procedure is quiet easy. On most modules (it only occured to me once I couldn't find any) you'll find a contact (mostly a little hole, but in Wolf's module it's the big contact near the battery).

You need to short circuit this contact with the back of the battery (positive side) after placing the battery. The best way to do that is with a metal shart point pincet, but I usally use a staple and a miniature screwdriver. If the reset has been succesfully, the watch start's at 12:00:00. If not, repeat the reset operation until it works. Usually one reset is enough, but I had a very persistant Codename which needed 5 reset attempts before it started.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Sam (Feb 10, 2006)

Gotcha...thanks Sjors. :-!


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Carrot, your words 

"Use a pin or sewing needle, point first into this hole i.e. straight into the picture on the pc screen. Then move the top of the needle left and the spring clip will twang upwards (out of the picture)" ------ were just what I needed to finally understand and "unlock" the battery holddown . From there, 10 seconds was actually enough time to change the battery! That mission accomplished. Thanks everyone.

However, a new problem: while I would swear that the plastic back practically fell off after I removed the four screws originally, I cannot get the dang thing to go back into position to complete the job (it almost seems like the back has expanded so as to no longer fit). Does that back need to be forced back in place or what? (My Casio has no gasketing to complicate matters).

I hope everyone stays patient with me.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Wolf,

a module normally fits very tight in it's case. It sometimes won't "sink"completelt. If you have that sewing pin near you, try to move the button lips over the button tops, that are probably blocking the module from sinking down (I asume you checked trhe module is places in the right position. The time upside down is a bit looking weird). I also hope there wasn't a loose alarm spring in your module. Your alarms won't work if there was one and you lost it....

Good Luck!

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

With the module not even in the case I still can't get the back to go into position on the case! I don't give up easy, but........


----------



## dw5600 (Feb 19, 2006)

wolf01 said:


> With the module not even in the case I still can't get the back to go into position on the case! I don't give up easy, but........


Most of these watches have the band resting against the case back which makes it virtually impossible to get the back off and then back on again without the band removed. Also some of the cases with the four screws the case back does fit snuggly into a recess. But just like sjors stated the module does need to be all the way seated and sometimes if it comes out slightly you will have to work the button contacts past the buttons while trying to seat the module.


----------



## wolf01 (Apr 14, 2006)

A young lady in watch repair at Macy's Department store applied more pressure that I was willing to hazard on the back of my watch, and it snapped into place! No charge.

How the back could come off so easily, but need such force to go back on is a mystery to me.

Thanks again for all the help I received on this forum. Such ready assistance from the Netherlands, Scotland, etc. is still an amazement to me.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Wolf,

That's great to hear. I hope you will enjoy wour Waveceptor for a long time. Feel free to visit the forum again. Note that this forum bears the name G-Shock forum, but is in fact open for all Casio models and even other Japanese watches (Seiko and Citizen now have their own forum, but it was the original goal when we started 3 years ago).

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## veggiedude (Oct 25, 2006)

dw5600 said:


> Yes, you shouldn't have to lift this clip very high to get the battery out. It will go back down and lock. Just don't twist it or anything,lift it straight up only as far as you need to remove the battery. Don't forget to ac. the watch once the battery is in place. If you wanna have some real fun try one of these: Oder casio alarm/chrono such as a158,f84w,f91w just to name a few. Done so many,I can do them in my sleep.


So can you give me some pointers on replacing the battery in an f84w? I opened the back and the battery appears to be fully encased by the inner shell. It's not obvious how to get to the battery without breaking something. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Veggiedude,

Check the "How to change a battery" thread in the "How to..." subforum. I think your embedded battery is hold down by a clip. You need a sharp pointy object to release it. There is a quiet nice picture of the battery lock in that thread. Don't force it to open! I'm off to bed now. If you stil have problems, I will try to help you tomorrow.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## cdude (Feb 23, 2006)

I think this thread deserves a sticky.:-! This is a common question.


----------



## johncam342 (May 28, 2007)

carrot said:


> Arrrghhh...this is a lot easier than you think.
> 
> Look at the picture sjors has placed the red arrow on.
> 
> ...


Carrot
Thanks for your patient replies to the questions. You solved what seemed like an insurmountable problem for me. The 10 second change seems possible.

regards, johncam342


----------



## Docmonkey (Nov 21, 2006)

cdude said:


> I think this thread deserves a sticky.:-! This is a common question.


This is stickied in the How To forum ;-)

Might be nice to add some of the typed instructions that seemed to help just that little bit more.

Im a very visual person so the pictures are usually enough for me.


----------



## casio-1 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a casio illuminator watch which has the same battery lock mechanism as a g-shock from the picture sjors has posted. HOWEVER, I am not able to release the lock by pushing in on the black button. Can someone please tell me just how hard this needs to be pushed -- or if one tries to lift it to the left as described below. This seems to be much harder than described --- I am afraid of breaking something by applying too much pressure since I have never done this before.

Casio-1



carrot said:


> Arrrghhh...this is a lot easier than you think.
> 
> Look at the picture sjors has placed the red arrow on.
> 
> ...


----------



## e21oo (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you guys alot!!! this forum helped me through changing my Casio 2747 battery.

just thought i'd go through the whole registration process for this forum just to say THANKS!!!!!!!!!
:-]


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

e21oo said:


> thank you guys alot!!! this forum helped me through changing my Casio 2747 battery.
> 
> just thought i'd go through the whole registration process for this forum just to say THANKS!!!!!!!!!
> :-]


You're welcome! :-!


----------



## hallec (Feb 1, 2009)

I found this thread by searching Google for "how to replace Casio watch battery"

A few more pictures may be useful for those of you trying to figure out how to do this:

See further explanation below the pictures.

Before:










After:










The rectangular metal loop on the end of the metal strap that holds the battery down is the only moving part. The two pieces of black plastic in the center of that loop (or below the center of the loop when the loop is unlatched) are stationary. The plastic pieces have little hooks underneath and the metal loop hooks onto that plastic. Your goal is to depress the center of that metal loop slightly down (toward the table top) and then toward 12 o'clock on the watch (toward the bottom of the photo) to unlatch it from the plastic.

I was able to do it with a push pin (the kind that is used with a cork bulletin board).

Also take note of the little spring toward the upper right of the photos that makes contact with the back plate and is needed for the piezoelectric alarm to be able to sound. And see the "AC" contact on this particular watch that is near the lower left of the photos. The letters "AC" are engraved in the metal, and the actual electrical contact is the little circle of brass-colored metal on the green circuit board to the left of the letters in these photos.


----------



## shahar_m (Mar 22, 2010)

wolf01 said:


> I have usually had no problems in replacing digital watch batteries. However, my Casio #2587 (similar to 2406 and 2583) Wave Ceptor watch has me stumped. The CR1620 battery is held down by a very thin metal plate that covers most of the back of the watch and appears to be clipped to the body of the watch by four ears that are part of the plate (each ear is on the perimeter of the plate and at 90 degrees to the plate). I wonder if there is some release mechanism to free this plate or does one forcibly unsnap the plate (and, if so, is there a specific ear that should be unsnapped first?). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Hi,

I had the same problem - you just need to push the golden plate inside, and it will pop out (like an old cassate or tape). put your finger on top of the plate covered battery and push it toward the inside. No need for twizzers or screwdrivers here.


----------



## Edward_Carnby (Feb 7, 2010)

wolf01 said:


> With the module not even in the case I still can't get the back to go into position on the case! I don't give up easy, but........


Don't feel bad I've destroyed tons of Casio watches trying to replace the battery.


----------

